# Ok ladies, you know you all want it...



## bwester (Mar 29, 2007)

No, not me... but this:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shiseido-Perfum...102119083QQcategoryZ42218QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm getting it for the SO. She loves Shiesheidiroasnnlwe...however you spell or say it


----------



## Heather (Mar 29, 2007)

What's the scent?


----------



## Marco (Mar 29, 2007)

i think it may smell like a delenatii oke:


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Mar 30, 2007)

Marco said:


> i think it may smell like a delenatii oke:


and delenatii smells faintly of roses.oke:


----------



## Heather (Mar 31, 2007)

Um, no. I mean what does it REALLY smell like. I seriously doubt it really is delenatii scented. Most perfumes fail to do as they say.

And many delenatii smell like raspberries, or, nothing at all!


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 31, 2007)

Heather said:


> ...And many delenatii smell like raspberries, or, nothing at all!



um, don't many delenatii smell of rose water? (malipoense smells like raspberries)...


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 31, 2007)

I bet they used roses and just labelled it as delenatii....it would cost too much to extract from paphs!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 6, 2007)

Well guys... if you haven't figured it out by the location, that's my posting 

From what I know, many times fragrance companies will extract the fragrance and put a very, very small % into the actual perfume that goes out for sale. The main goal of course is to mimic, or many times enhance the smell.

If you have a sensitive nose and stick it right in the delenatii, you get scent that is similar (but lighter) than this fragrance. I think it's pretty good.

My favorite was of course the neofinetia fragrance, but they aren't producing it anymore. I sure hope they do because it smelled wonderful! My wife still has 1/3 a bottle left and is using it very sparingly .


----------



## bwester (Apr 6, 2007)

Jason, 
Did you get a bulbo phaleanopsis one too???


----------



## Jason Fischer (Apr 6, 2007)

why, do you really want to get a vial of that for your wife???


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

:rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Apr 6, 2007)

no, just figured different strokes for different folks.... there are some sick S&M folks out there that might find it attractive......


----------



## lothianjavert (Apr 7, 2007)

Hmmm.. Interesting. I might have to see if I can find a tester to sniff. 

The neofinetia scented one sounds nice! I LOVE that fragrance! Even if it's discontinued, out of curiosity, what was the name?


----------



## Jorch (Apr 7, 2007)

Jason Fischer said:


> My favorite was of course the neofinetia fragrance, but they aren't producing it anymore. I sure hope they do because it smelled wonderful! My wife still has 1/3 a bottle left and is using it very sparingly .



Wow! Look what I've missed!! I never realized that Shiseido make orchid perfumes (never been in Tokyo at the right time, I guess).. and in my favorite NEOFINETIA frangrance!! If they ever remake it again, I definitely don't want to miss it! :drool:


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 8, 2007)

Speaking of Neofinetia, my wife lit a candle today that smells just like them. Glade Scented Oil Candles ''Orchid Oasis'' Amazing!


----------



## Heather (Apr 8, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Speaking of Neofinetia, my wife lit a candle today that smells just like them. Glade Scented Oil Candles ''Orchid Oasis'' Amazing!



Hrm, why do I find that hard to believe? 
No one can get lilac right, let alone Neofinitia!  


I would need to smell that to believe it!


----------



## dave b (Apr 8, 2007)

Many of you have heard of, or read Orchid Fever. The topic of this thread is touched on in the book, and ive thrown together a bit of info on it. 

Info and excerpts from Orchid Fever, by Eric Hansen.

Shiseido company from Japan. Interview with Mr. Katsuhiko Tokuda, senior perfumer from Shiseido.

Developed perfume based on Chinese Cymbidiums named Tantatrice (French word meaning “temptress” or “seducer”.)

Was not available outside of Japan as of printing of book, 2000. Why? Read on. (A quick trip to the website verified it is not listed at all now.)

The Japanese divide orchids into 2 basic groups. First, is To-yo-ran, oriental orchids, from Taiwan, Japan, China, and Korea. These orchids have small, fragrant flowers. They have been collected and grown for there foliage and scent throughout history. The second group, are those orchids introduced from European and other Western countries after 1868.

In Japan, there is a big difference between the 2 groups. Americans typically appreciate orchids for color, shape, and big size (would you like to Super Size that?). They hybridize an orchid to get something new. The result sometimes looking manipulated and unnatural.

To-yo-ran emphasizes fragrance, leaves, container, and potting mix. Overall presentation is more important than a big flower on top.

To-yo-ran orchids are used to perfume homes. Common ones used are Cymbidium faberi, Cym. kanran, Dend. moniliforme, Neofinetia falcata, and Calanthe izu-insularis.

The perfume Tentatrice was described as a bouquet of jasmine and lily-of-the-valley, with oakmoss, musk, and amber notes combined with epijasmonate. Methyl epijasmonate (C13H20O3) was isolated from Cym faberi and used to create Tentatrice.

Per quote by Mr. Tokuda of Shiseido:

“It is very subtle and light in a crowd of people and it might not be noticed. It was specifically designed for the Japanese domestic market, and just like our preference for To-yo-ran orchids, we have our own perfume preference. Orchids are designated to attract a certain insect, and each flower sends out a fragrance message to attract that insect. The other insects do not understand the message from that flower. In the same way, Tentatrice sends out a fragrance message for a certain type of person. The other people do not react, because they do not understand the message”.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, I just screwed To-yo-ran all kinds of ways from Sunday by planting my Neos in S/H, didn't I?

I call S/H the To-yo-ta style of growing. Its cheaper to own and pretty dependable.

:evil:


----------

